# Normal Behavior?



## Mike Hill (Jul 18, 2017)

On the way home this evening, I was stopped at the light at the big intersection that serves as demarcation between the little village I office at and the new hip party city Nashville when from the west came this big bad black dually pulling a heavy duty black painted gooseneck. It caught my attention. As it turned the corner, I glimpsed the cargo from my side mirror - big sections of huge trunks. Senses on full alert, I watched in my rear view mirror where it was going. But reality set in - I was stuck at the light! Drats, I really wanted to see that cargo up close and maybe do some dealing. After what seemed like a three hour wait, the light changed and I raced to the first place I could turn around and chase it down. Did not spot the truck so I surmised it must have turned off the main road, so I searched the side roads for the next 30 minutes. Dejected and depressed for not scoring big wood, I continued to the house and ate some ribs. My question is this - should I have run the light?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 18, 2017)

No Cop, no stop

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2017)

Most certainly! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2017)

I think most of us would've. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yer all sick................ what corner was it?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2017)

Should have ran the light, got home earlier and ate more ribs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2017)

In Detroit, lights and stop signs are merely suggestions, lol. Heck yeah I would have run it!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

